# Poll: How often do you access ECIGSSA?



## Petrus (5/12/15)

Just a thought. I am on the forum as usual, even when I woke up at night I log in. imo this forum is more addictive than Facebook.... etc. How many times a day do my fellow vapers log in????? Can we ask admin to run a poll? I hope you have an great vaping weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/12/15)

I had a life before ECIGSSA... 
Chrome is always open with at least one tab logged on, and then there is Tapatalk on the phone for smoke vape breaks.
P.S. What is a Facebook ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/15)

The only time I'm not logged on is when I'm at work lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (5/12/15)

I access it via Tapatalk and it's always running in the background.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> P.S. What is a Facebook ?



 I think its like a Picard with a book instead of the hand. 

@Petrus I probably log on like 7 times a day but have never counted. 
Sometimes I just logon, hit the _new post_ button, dont see anything interesting, so mark _all read_ and log off again, so maybe thats like a half a logon. 
So pencil me down for 7.5 logons then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/12/15)

All day everyday !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (5/12/15)

I log out maybe twice or so a week

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Great post @Petrus , i will see what I can add for you as a poll

I'm on ECIGSSA as much as I can
Usually in the mornings and evenings and occasionally for shorter visits during the day

Other than for Admin & mod duties, I enjoy seeing what everyone is up to. And seeing what products and juices are coming out. I also have made some friends that i keep in touch with on the forum regularly. I absolutely love it when people post interesting pictures and when members explain their views and experiences on something new, be it a new device or a new juice.

Beats Facebook for me hands down. I still go on FB maybe once every few days, but the content is so wide and varied that it puts me off a bit.

At least here the common thread is vaping, which i thoroughly enjoy

By the way, check out a related post/thread from March 2014 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-versus-facebook.t1311/


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

I'm on ECIGSSA quite a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (5/12/15)

Multiple times a day.


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

@Petrus, i have amended the title and added a poll
Let me know if you want any changes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/15)

You need a "Way too damm much" vote

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (5/12/15)

Lots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (5/12/15)

Permanently logged on and first page I go to after checking mail in the morning. Then I just stay there the whole day...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/12/15)

Voted. 
It looks like we need a club for the addicted. Vape Meet anyone ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (5/12/15)

Basically looking at this more than Facebook, if that means anything. 
Whatever gets posted in the classifieds I convince myself that I don't need it *sigh* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Khan83 (5/12/15)

I think for most of us the poll should be "How often do you log *OUT* of ECIGSSA ?" . I've been addicted to this place from day 1.

At work we have a very temperamental internet firewall , sometimes it lets me through & other times it blocks the site. You wouldn't believe how tense those few seconds are ,waiting for the page to load & see if I'm going to go through or get blocked . I'm literally either  or

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (5/12/15)

Its my homescreen on my browser  sure most of the memebers who do have fb only log on to enter the comps our vendors run


----------



## Christos (5/12/15)

I have found that this place is very enjoyable and informative. 
Why use Google when most vape related enquiries can be found here? 

I have thus endeavoured to come here less often as part of my plan to not follow the latest vape developments. 
I will however still be visiting Rob's lounge

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (6/12/15)

Can't remember when last I logged out lol

During working hours I'm on all day. 

After working hours I log on intermittently via tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/15)

What is this "log off" thing you guys are talking about?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> What is this "log off" thing you guys are talking about?



I'll give you a hint, this is "log on".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

Logged in most of the day. Eciggsa is a good getaway if I just want to clear my mind for a couple of minutes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/12/15)

Whenever I can and only log out when there are some upsetting "kinder k@k" being posted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

